# GM Remy Presas' tapi-tapi Video



## LAKANPOPOT (Oct 18, 2003)

Please share your reviews of GM Remy's tapi-tapi Videos and the others. I plan to get them. Thanx.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 18, 2003)

Have they been rereleased?  I thought they were held up by the probate.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 18, 2003)

Mr. Delany's IMAF is advertising that they are now available.

Dan Anderson only please:

There is another contact for the videos also if they are out of probate.  Since I don't know the official status, I will email it to you only upon request, unless someone else posts the information.

Palusut


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 18, 2003)

Harold-
Is Jeff advertising the vids with Professor again, or just his and Lisa's?

IF the series is availible it is worth having the footage of Professor.  No, not perfect editing, and could have been compressed into fewer tapes, but guess what gang...
The first and second video series, along with the 3 Black Belt videos are what we have left.  

Chad


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 19, 2003)

Hi Chad,

I was posting the information based on this link:

http://www.professorpresas.com/Products.htm

This was the only public advertisement that I knew.

On another note, I also agree with you about the new series as well.  It would have be great if the editors could have reduced the  number of video tape used.

Also I am in agreement with you that  the series should be purchased because it was the last one.

Take care,

Harold


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 19, 2003)

I have a few questions...

#1 Is Jeff authorized to sell the video's

#2 WHO is autherized to sell the video's outside of Jeff?

#3 Are these the real deal Tapi-Tapi videos that Professor was working most recently before his passing, or some sort of hybrid of these?

I honestly have no idea to the above questions, and I would want to verify  few things before I decide to get them.

I would like to own the final footage myself someday, whether I buy it from jeff or someone else, but I want to verify my questions first and foremost.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 19, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Please see my answers below: 


> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I have a few questions...
> 
> #1 Is Jeff authorized to sell the video's
> ...




#1 & #2:
I do not know if Jeff is authorized to  sell the new tapes.  I don't actually know what or who are  the official distribution channels.  If anyone knows, please post it.

#3 The videos that I saw were the new tapes and that was some time ago.

Take care,

Harold


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I have a few questions...
> 
> #3 Are these the real deal Tapi-Tapi videos that Professor was working most recently before his passing, or some sort of hybrid of these?
> ...



Paul,
Yes.  RP gave me 6 unedited tapes for me to copy while he was still alive.  The ones in Jeff's website are the same but edited and I have the 15 new tapes (don't ask me how because I won't tell you ).  The first one is where I got the definition of tapi tapi from.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Paul,
> Yes.  RP gave me 6 unedited tapes for me to copy while he was still alive.  The ones in Jeff's website are the same but edited and I have the 15 new tapes (don't ask me how because I won't tell you ).  The first one is where I got the definition of tapi tapi from.
> 
> ...



You slick old dog you...I can still wonder how you have 15 new tapes, even if you won't tell me!

So...I'll trust your answer to #3, that they are the real deal. But how 'bout #1 and #2. Anyone?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2003)

The Techniques may have been presented with some need of furher editing, yet these are the last tapes or near to the last tapes with GM Remy Presas. For those who collect these moments on tapes, it should still be good for the collection.

:asian:


----------

